# inaktivität



## homer22 (15 Okt. 2009)

Hallo liebes Board und ganz speziell die Führung des selbigen.Es ist wirklich keine Absicht von mir,dass ich mich kaum noch melde.seit meiner Krebserkrankung im letzten Jahr hab ich gesundheitlich einiges auf zu arbeiten.Sobald ich mich wieder auf der Reihe hab und mich zurück ins Leben geschmissen,werde ich mich wieder an dem einzigartigen souveränen Board beteiligen.Bis dahin bitte ich um etwas Nachsicht.Liebe Grüße sendet Euch Homer22


----------



## armin (15 Okt. 2009)

Ich wünsche dir von meiner Seite aus das du wieder gesund wirst und ich bin auch überzeugt das du es schaffst, Gute Besserung!


----------



## SabberOpi (15 Okt. 2009)

Lass die Zeit mit der Genesung und viel Erfolg


----------



## Claudia (15 Okt. 2009)

Die Gesundheit geht vor, wünsche dir Gute Besserung.


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Okt. 2009)

Gute Besserung!
Alles Gute! Schöne Grüße!
Komm bald wieder auf die Füße!


----------



## Crash (15 Okt. 2009)

Kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen und wünsche dir GUTE BESSERUNG !!!


----------



## Q (19 Okt. 2009)

gute Besserung zur besten Gesundheit hin! Ab und zu ein kleines Bildchen ansehen kann dem Heilungsprozess ja nur zuträglich sein...awgut1


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2009)

Auch von mir " Gute Besserung "


----------



## maierchen (22 Okt. 2009)

kopf hoch homer wir warten auf dich und lass dich nicht unter kriegen :thumbup:


----------

